# Great Service fro Cambelt Supply Co



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi I am about to change the Cambelt (Kit)., Power Steering Belt , Alternator Belt and the Oil Filter on my Boxer Engine. Ordered them yesterday from www.buypartsby.com arrived this evening 1600hrs. Total price £50.46. The Belts are made by the Continental German Tyre Co.

Cheers Andy


----------

